# Haro Master Survivor



## undercover_poe (May 3, 2018)

This bike is so new to me I don’t even know what year it is. All I know is my neighbor has been telling me he’s had  a Haro master ever since I’ve been living on this block now for 10 years!  I finally antagonized him enough to let me buy it.  Jerry bring me the master...


 here is my new to me survivor Haro master!



here is me accepting it!!










here is is in all It’s glory!!  I can wait to clean this thing up and enjoy it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (May 3, 2018)

Damn. Nice bike.
Is the word "dominator" on the seat written in blue? Looking on my phone. Can't tell.


----------



## nycet3 (May 3, 2018)

that bike is loaded.


----------



## undercover_poe (May 4, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Damn. Nice bike.
> Is the word "dominator" on the seat written in blue? Looking on my phone. Can't tell.




Yes. Blue foil lettering. 100% original except for the grips. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2018)

Thats rad!


----------

